# Butter x Enchi



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi guys,
what would i get if i did butter x enchi and also a woma x enchi.
what would be the offspring?
cheers
Harry


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Assuming all mutations are codominant.


butter x enchi

25% normal
25% butter
25% enchi
25% Enchi butter


woma x enchi

25% normal
25% woma
25% enchi
25% woma enchi


No idea what the combos will look like or what they are called. Balls are not my bag!


----------



## k1eren (Dec 24, 2010)

butter x enchi

25% normal
25% butter
25% enchi
25% butter Enchi 
woma x enchi

25% normal
25% woma
25% enchi
25% woma/ enchi

woma is dominant, where as butter and enchi are co-dom


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

k1eren said:


> butter x enchi
> 
> 25% normal
> 25% butter
> ...


 
First of all - beat you!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Secondly, I understood woma was codominant as the super form is the 'pearl' a weak and disorientated animal that fails to thrive?


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Secondly, I understood woma was codominant as the super form is the 'pearl' a weak and disorientated animal that fails to thrive?


Homozygous _HGWoma_ is the "pearl" - Woma is actually a different gene as per Kevin at NERD, and appears to be dominant as per a couple of posts on another forum (which I don't have links to at the moment, sorry...)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Homozygous _HGWoma_ is the "pearl" - Woma is actually a different gene as per Kevin at NERD, and appears to be dominant as per a couple of posts on another forum (which I don't have links to at the moment, sorry...)


 
See, it was the NERD website I was going off...

Woma" | Ball Python Base Morphs

Someone needs to audit all these names!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bothrops said:


> See, it was the NERD website I was going off...
> 
> Woma" | Ball Python Base Morphs
> 
> Someone needs to audit all these names!


Looks like someone needs to update his site - not sure if the "woma" shown there is Woma or if it's HGWoma.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Looks like someone needs to update his site - not sure if the "woma" shown there is Woma or if it's HGWoma.


What does the 'HG' stand for?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hidden Gene


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> Hidden Gene


 
So '*Hidden gene* Woma' is so called because....? 

I could probably do some digging and find out for myself, but why bother when you guys all know your stuff?!

Is it all to do with its mode of inheritance or simply due to its effects in combination with other mutations?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It looks like it's called "Hidden Gene" woma because originally NERD thought it might be Woma PLUS something else, rather than a separate gene entirely.

But I'd sooner call it the abbreviated version, because there's no evidence of a "tagalong" gene, and when you say "hidden gene" people assume that the "hidden gene" can be passed along separately to the Woma gene (and that HGWoma is the same thing as Woma).


----------

